# Anyone here make food for their goldfish (gel foods)?



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

Just wondering whether anyone here makes their own goldfish food; I guess what people call gel food?

I have got a floater; tried different types of food (about to trial the gold fish formula of New Life Spectrum) - soaking pellets before feeding, veggies (particularly peas) and fruit a few times a week, which seems to help. But am now toying with the idea of getting into the habit of making some food myself - not to be the staple part of their diet (not initially anyhow) but to add something else into the mix. I found some interesting recipes online but wondered whether anyone here has got some tried and tested recipes that they would be willing to share.


----------



## Sussexplumber (Oct 5, 2011)

H, is this in a tank or a pond?

Chop up juicy red earthworms for them and shred a little beefheart. Keep plenty of "waterweed" in the tank for them to browse on. Keep stocking levels modest and use a power filter.  And 20% water change weekly. (I used to be in the trade).


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

Sussexplumber said:


> H, is this in a tank or a pond?
> 
> Chop up juicy red earthworms for them and shred a little beefheart. Keep plenty of "waterweed" in the tank for them to browse on. Keep stocking levels modest and use a power filter.  And 20% water change weekly. (I used to be in the trade).


Hey, thanks for the reply. It was a tank but we now have got a different tank, changed the food and hey presto, it is no longer a floater. And yes, they have loads of plants to feed on. I never got round to making them their own gel food but would still like to. However, in addition to their pellet food (which I soak before feeding very briefly) they get all sorts of things from courgettes, to lettuce, to peas to seaweed. They seem very happy now. 

Oh, we do a 10% water change ever week, which seems to work for our current set-up.


----------



## Sussexplumber (Oct 5, 2011)

hobbs2004 said:


> Hey, thanks for the reply. It was a tank but we now have got a different tank, changed the food and hey presto, it is no longer a floater. And yes, they have loads of plants to feed on. I never got round to making them their own gel food but would still like to. However, in addition to their pellet food (which I soak before feeding very briefly) they get all sorts of things from courgettes, to lettuce, to peas to seaweed. They seem very happy now.
> 
> Oh, we do a 10% water change ever week, which seems to work for our current set-up.


Yeah it all depends how heavily they are fed, how many fish and other things. Just stock lightly and feed modestly, whatever they will eat in a couple of minutes. Fish can eat non stop so overfeeding them will only pollute the tank.

If they are normal standard goldfish, small red earth worms from the compost heap should go down well!


----------



## Sussexplumber (Oct 5, 2011)

hobbs2004 said:


> Hey, thanks for the reply. It was a tank but we now have got a different tank, changed the food and hey presto, it is no longer a floater. And yes, they have loads of plants to feed on. I never got round to making them their own gel food but would still like to. However, in addition to their pellet food (which I soak before feeding very briefly) they get all sorts of things from courgettes, to lettuce, to peas to seaweed. They seem very happy now.
> 
> Oh, we do a 10% water change ever week, which seems to work for our current set-up.


Are you a nutritionist or something? You have a great interest in foods!

I tried my tank of orfe on grated beefheart this evening and they seemed to like it!


----------

